# New Ride



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I just picked it up on Valentines Day and took it out to Xtreme. Super Fast and the 82-hp Rotax 1000 V-Twin engine is a beast! With the 30" Silverbacks, she will tear up the mud.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

awesome!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Badass ride bro! Have a few friends that ride em


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Breaking it in at Down South and Extreme*


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

They don't stay clean very long! Took me 3 hours to clean the jeep after mud land Saturday night.


----------

